# Is This 'Cricket'?



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

OK, BLAZER PROPHET here at the Oregon coast. ABM is bar-b-quing us some hamburgers and we're taking in the surf and watching Perry Mason. Anyway, a poster here by the name of Maris61 (or something like that) has been copying posts and pasting them in at other sites (ESPN...) and plagerizing them by using them as his own (we read one of ABM's he did recently.

Is this right? To steal other people's posts and use them as your own without asking the author or acknowledging them as someone elses in any way?

Me, I think it's absolute bull****. In fact, it's chicken****. Or, maybe it really doesn't matter as this is just sports boards and who really cares.

How think y'all about Maris61 and his little antics?


----------



## trifecta (Oct 10, 2002)

Isn't imitation the greatest form of flattery?


And you're right, it is pretty chicken****.


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)




----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

*BLAZER PROPHET here...*

el diablo- I LOVE IT! You're a quick wit.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Well you know what happens to people that disobey the law


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Don't get me started on MARIS. I'm not surprised to hear of this.

He/she/it posts here too, so make sure you ask him/her/it about it when he/she/it shows his face again next.

PBF


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: BLAZER PROPHET here...*



> Originally posted by <b>ABM</b>!
> el diablo- I LOVE IT! You're a quick wit.


And with a sticky wicket, to boot!

PBF


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

well, I didn't even know the word "cricket" meant something else than the sport when I saw the thread...

and I agree, it's CRICKET!


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

*ProudBFan, BLAZER PROPHET here...*

OK, OK, I should congratulate you as a quick wit, but..... but.....you're not a Oregon Duck fan.

QUACK!!


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

Well, just to give MARIS his fair shake he wasn't trying to pass people's posts off as his own. He made mention that he was copying and pasting all of the posts from the last 24 hours just to show people on that board what kind of posts were being made on bbb.net. He made mention and provided a link to here and said that the original posters could be found here. I don't see where the problem is. The espn board has been dead and if anything it just made people want to check this site out. Calm down.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

You said BBQ, but I think you meant GRILLING, which is this:
























This is Barbeque:


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

*BLAZER PROPHET here...*

If that's true, then I am wrong and perhaps owe Maris an apology. But I did not see that when I read the post at ESPN.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

*Masbee, BP here...*

Well, whether it's BBQ or Grillin', let me say this- ABM made 3 huge teriyaki burgers (and I mean friggin' HUGE) and he ate 2 of them. Last night he had 3 gigantic pork chops and I had 1/2 of a medium steak. That guy can Q/Grill as well as eat!


BTW, loved the pictures.


----------



## Scout226 (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: BLAZER PROPHET here...*



> Originally posted by <b>ABM</b>!
> If that's true, then I am wrong and perhaps owe Maris an apology. But I did not see that when I read the post at ESPN.


No need to apologize to Maris61. Yes, he's not taking credit for the posts, but on the other hand, he's just trying to say how boring it is over here, how the mods coddle us, how we're immature, etc, etc.. That's what happens when you he can't get away from his personal attacks in a conversation. :nonono:


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

I am not familair with the situation, but....

my :twocents:

If your going to refer to someones post, make a link to it and give them full credit


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: BLAZER PROPHET here...*



> Originally posted by <b>ABM</b>!
> If that's true, then I am wrong and perhaps owe Maris an apology. But I did not see that when I read the post at ESPN.


No, you don't owe MARIS61 anything of the sort. Do you know WHY he's reposting stuff from here over there? It's to belittle this forum. And from past experience, I can safely guarantee you that he/she/it will keep doing it long after the novelty has worn off. 

This person holds grudges, much longer than most rational people would. And he/she/it will keep a record of things said by the people he/she/it feels have offended him/her/it the most and will use them (usually out of context) to harass those people in the future. I have experienced this first-hand.

PBF


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

man, this is ugly. when MARIS posts again on this board we ought to be sure to bump it. I want to at least hear the other side of it. 

I don't know how you defend it, though. everybody knows you don't lift people's posts without at least mentioning the poster, or better yet listing a link.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Could someone link this other board and the thread (just this once) so I could look at things in context?

STOMP


----------



## Blaze_Rocks (Aug 11, 2004)

^ I thought you were smart enough to do it yourself....Here's a hint type ESPN "NBA" into google... You're welcome.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>STOMP</b>!
> Could someone link this other board and the thread (just this once) so I could look at things in context?
> 
> STOMP


here  and here 

I kind of wonder if too much has been made out of this.


----------



## Blaze_Rocks (Aug 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>ABM</b>!
> How think y'all about Maris61 and his little antics?


Maris is the man..:yes:


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> I kind of wonder if too much has been made out of this.


seems that way to me

Thanks for the link... btw, having looked over a few threads, I'm staying put.

STOMP


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>el_Diablo</b>!


Don't tell me that it's you.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> here  and here
> I kind of wonder if too much has been made out of this.


I don't think so. if he'd ripped me off, I'd be a lot more ticked than ABM seems to be. 

I suppose it is all just lines of letters which will vanish into the ether in a few days. and it's not like the two posts you mentioned are the true answers to the meaning of life, the universe and everything. 

still is pretty damned lame though.


----------



## Blaze_Rocks (Aug 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>theWanker</b>!
> still is pretty damned lame though.


Thats the way I feel about this whole board....Well mostly just the Blazer fans.:yes:


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>el_Diablo</b>!
> well, I didn't even know the word "cricket" meant something else than the sport when I saw the thread...
> 
> and I agree, it's CRICKET!


Well how could you foget...


----------



## Scout226 (Sep 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Blaze_Rocks</b>!
> Thats the way I feel about this whole board....Well mostly just the Blazer fans.:yes:


Well, this is the Blazer board, so why stick around if it and the fans are "lame"??? :whoknows:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Blaze_Rocks</b>!
> Thats the way I feel about this whole board....Well mostly just the Blazer fans.:yes:


no one is making you stay.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Blaze_Rocks</b>!
> Thats the way I feel about this whole board....Well mostly just the Blazer fans.:yes:


You're more than welcome to leave, Blaze_Rocks.

Or do you need to hang around in order to feed your superiority complex?

PBF


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Blaze_Rocks</b>!
> Thats the way I feel about this whole board....Well mostly just the Blazer fans.:yes:


if it makes it any easier for you, I'll make you only the second addition I've ever had to my ignore list. 

hey, maybe if everybody else here does the same thing, we can make life for Blaze_Rocks a lot better!


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Blaze_Rocks</b>!
> Thats the way I feel about this whole board....Well mostly just the Blazer fans.:yes:


let me show you something...

STOMP


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>STOMP</b>!
> 
> 
> let me show you something...
> ...


As in "There's the door. Don't let it smack your *** on the way out."?

Priceless, STOMP.

PBF


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>theWanker</b>!
> 
> 
> if it makes it any easier for you, I'll make you only the second addition I've ever had to my ignore list.
> ...


Is there really an "ignore list"? If so, what are the details?


----------



## Blaze_Rocks (Aug 11, 2004)

Oh good. You think I mind being ignored by Blazer fans that only complain?:laugh:


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Why are you here?


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEER&BASKETBALL</b>!
> 
> 
> Is there really an "ignore list"? If so, what are the details?


Click on the poster's handle to see his/her profile. Scroll down until you see the list of the poster's latest posts. Directly above that is "Add _____ to your ignore list." 

If you occassionally get curious and want to see what that poster has written, you can still look at individual posts. It says: "This person is on your Ignore List. To view this post click [here]"


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Blaze_Rocks</b>!
> Oh good. You think I mind being ignored by Blazer fans that only complain?:laugh:


No. I think you're blind to think that the only thing the Blazers fans on this forum do is complain -AND- I think you're blind to think that the only people planning to ignore you are those who do complain.

You're only seeing what you want to see, Blaze_Rocks. Don't let facts get in the way of your irrational opinion.

PBF


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Thanks Wanker!

Blaze_Rocks - IGNORED!


----------



## Blaze_Rocks (Aug 11, 2004)

Bloopty Doopty Do...PBF



Blaze sees a lot of Hating on his favorite player, Blaze takes offense to Blazer fans who only talk trash about Damon...So no Blaze isnt Blind he sees how it is..:yes:


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Blaze_Rocks</b>!
> Bloopty Doopty Do...PBF
> 
> 
> ...



Damon wouldnt be hated on if he played a damn team game, or at least thought about passing instead of working for his own shot or could play a lick of D, I mean come on give us a reason to like him other than he does do great stuff for the community I will give him that which is cool...


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Blaze_Rocks</b>!
> Bloopty Doopty Do...PBF
> 
> 
> ...


Part of the reason we have moderators is so that we can have conversations about basketball, and yes other things as well, with out having to worry about people hijacking threads with gurgling digestive sounds to try and call out others.


----------



## Blaze_Rocks (Aug 11, 2004)

That was a response not a callout.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Blaze_Rocks</b>!
> That was a response not a callout.


As long as we are clear on that


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Lynx</b>!
> 
> 
> Don't tell me that it's you.


well, I won't. I've never played cricket, except maybe sometimes when I have been really, really drunk (not really)...

but that guys skin looks a lot darker than mine, so it can't be me.



> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> 
> 
> Well how could you foget...


no... that's samu sirkka where I come from... :grinning:


----------



## 4-For-Snapper (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Blaze_Rocks</b>!
> Blaze sees a lot of Hating on his favorite player, Blaze takes offense to Blazer fans who only talk trash about Damon...So no Blaze isnt Blind he sees how it is..:yes:


Does Blaze always refer to himself in the third person?

And I've never actually responded to one of your posts, but I have to ask...Who cares if people talk trash about your favorite player? Your favorite is someone else's least favorite. That's life. Deal with it.


BTW, not that this has anything to do with anything, but when you first started posting here I could've swore that you listed your age as in the early-mid teens. Now you're almost 30. Lemme guess, an honest mistake, right?


----------



## Blaze_Rocks (Aug 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>4-For-Snapper</b>!
> BTW, not that this has anything to do with anything, but when you first started posting here I could've swore that you listed your age as in the early-mid teens. Now you're almost 30. Lemme guess, an honest mistake, right?


Oh, Word? Next time try a little harder........


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

No reason for anyone to get their panties in a bundle.

I quite clearly posted this DISCLAIMER:

"Please keep in mind I am only cutting and pasting these threads to give you a representation of what is currently on bbb.net.

These are the only threads over there since last midnight.

For the original author's screennames and other posters comments, go to www.basketballBoards.net, if you wish."

HERE'S THE LINK:

http://forums.espn.go.com/espn/message?messageID=2171103

JUST TO BE CLEAR ON MY INTENTIONS:

I posted the link and the beginning posts in response to continual insulting attacks made on my fellow espn posters and ridiculing of the espn board in general by one of the Administrators from this board, TomBoerwinkle#1.

HERE ARE HIS POSTS:

http://forums.espn.go.com/espn/messages?username=TBnumber1

I meant no ill will to anyone here and made no effort to disuade espn posters from checking out this board as TomBoerwinkle#1 requested in his own insulting way.

I advertised this board, livened up the espn board a bit, and unintentionally brought old PBF's paranoid delusions about me to the surface again.

I truly enjoy PBF's posts, but like Don Quixote he sees villians everywhere.

Maybe it's just a phobia of dead baseball players?

And lighten up on Blaze Rocks, guys.

He's a great Blazers fan with an extremely positive attitude about nearly everything. Nothing to be afraid of there.


----------



## Blaze_Rocks (Aug 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Scout226</b>!
> 
> 
> Well, this is the Blazer board, so why stick around if it and the fans are "lame"??? :whoknows:


----------



## Blaze_Rocks (Aug 11, 2004)

*My what?*



> Originally posted by <b>ProudBFan</b>!
> 
> 
> You're more than welcome to leave, Blaze_Rocks.
> ...


:laugh:


----------



## Blaze_Rocks (Aug 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>MARIS61</b>!
> And lighten up on Blaze Rocks, guys.
> 
> He's a great Blazers fan with an extremely positive attitude about nearly everything. Nothing to be afraid of there.


Thanks Maris, you're pretty cool yourself.:yes:


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

OK. Everyone's had their say here (and then some).

Closing this, and individual conversations of back-patting or anything else can go to PMs.

Ed O.


----------

